# The Code of Torm (Forgotten Realms)



## Arravis (Feb 4, 2005)

I just made this for one of my players and I thought you guys might enjoy it. It is comprised of a hodgepodge of different knightly codes, the code of Bushido (Hagakure), and what's written about Torm in the 2nd and 3rd edition sources I could find. Any suggestions, errors, etc are welcome. Thanks guys!


*The Code of Torm:*

Be the champion of the weak and the defenseless.
Be stern, unyielding and unswerving in your battles with evil.
Obey your masters with alert judgment and anticipation.
Serve the common good and the rule law established by honorable rulers.
Seek prowess and skill in all endeavors.
Stand ever alert against corruption.
Every failure of duty diminishes Torm and every success adds to his luster.
Be ever mindful of the code, and use them in your actions to swiftly enact justice.


*Precepts of the Code: *

_Be the champion of the weak and the defenseless._ Your duty is to those who lack the power you wield. Care for the sick and aid the distressed. Be an example to the young. Protect your friends. Be generous in so far as your resources allow. There are two things that will blemish the faithful, and these are riches and pride. If one but remains in strained circumstances, he will not be marred.

_Be stern, unyielding and unswerving in your battles with evil._ Make war upon evil and injustice without cessation. Do not recoil before the enemy, but let your wrath undo the wicked. Seek not only courage, but also wisdom to see that stupidity and courage are cousins. Courage also means taking the side of truth in all matters, rather than seeking the expedient lie.

_Obey your masters with alert judgment and anticipation._ Trust in your master, for his duty to you is given by Torm, serve him as though your own body were already dead, and you will be one man in a thousand. There are many places where compromise is expected; loyalty is not amongst them. If your path is without mortal master, let Torm and his code guide your steps.

_Serve the common good and the rule law established by honorable rulers._ Your fourfold duties are to faith, family, masters, and all good being of Faerun. Strive to maintain law and order. Question unjust laws by suggesting improvement or alternatives, not additional laws.

_Seek prowess and skill in all endeavors._ Throughout your life, advance daily, becoming more skillful than yesterday, more skillful than today so that your strength may be used in the service of the Triad, rather than in personal aggrandizement. This is never ending.

_Stand ever alert against corruption._ Strike quickly and forcefully against the rot in the hearts of mortals. Avoid all excesses and seek to defeat hubris, gullibility and ignorance within yourself. Purpose and discipline clear the mind. Your breath should only bring truth, always be faithful to your word. Bring painful, quick death to traitors.

_Every failure of duty diminishes Torm and every success adds to his luster._ Stand firm in your beliefs, for this faith roots you and gives hope against despair. In the midst of a single breath, where only goodness is held, is the way of Torm. But there is no one who can understand this clarity at first. Purity is something that cannot be attained except by piling effort upon effort.

_Be ever mindful of the code, and use them in your actions to swiftly enact justice._ The church of Tyr and Ilmater are the mind and heart of the Triad, bringing judgment and compassion to men. The church of Torm is the mighty hand of the Triad, swiftly enacting their wisdom. Hold to the virtues and duties of the code, realizing that though the ideals cannot be reached, the quality of striving towards them ennobles the spirit. In confronting difficult matters, if at first you leave it alone, fix the code in your heart, exclude self-interest, and make an effort, you will not go far from your mark.


----------



## Janx (Feb 4, 2005)

Good job.  I'm now going to steal this for my campaign.  A little search and replace for "Tyr" and it'll fit in for a Paladin's order I need to make...

Thanks,
Janx


----------



## Janx (Feb 4, 2005)

Here's how I tweaked Arravis's work for my game world.  I even worked Arravis in as the NPC who wrote it.  Gotta give credit...

The following text was written by Sir Arravis, the founder of our Order in 1242.  He recieved
 this code in a vision from Verun.

The Code of the Order of The Lance:

Be the champion of the weak and the defenseless.
Be stern, unyielding and unswerving in your battles with evil.
Obey your masters with alert judgment and anticipation.
Serve the common good and the rule law established by honorable rulers.
Seek prowess and skill in all endeavors.
Stand ever alert against corruption.
Every failure of duty diminishes Verun and every success adds to his luster.
Be ever mindful of the code, and use them in your actions to swiftly enact justice.


Precepts of the Code: 

Be the champion of the weak and the defenseless. Your duty is to those who lack the power you wield. Care for the sick and aid the distressed. Be an example to the young. Protect your friends. Be generous in so far as your resources allow. There are two things that will blemish the faithful, and these are riches and pride. If one but remains in strained circumstances, he will not be marred.

Be stern, unyielding and unswerving in your battles with evil. Make war upon evil and injustice without cessation. Do not recoil before the enemy, but let your wrath undo the wicked. Seek not only courage, but also wisdom to see that stupidity and courage are cousins. Courage also means taking the side of truth in all matters, rather than seeking the expedient lie.

Obey your masters with alert judgment and anticipation. Trust in your master, for his duty to you is given by Verun, serve him as though your own body were already dead, and you will be one man in a thousand. There are many places where compromise is expected; loyalty is not amongst them. If your path is without mortal master, let Verun and his code guide your steps.

Serve the common good and the rule law established by honorable rulers. Your fourfold duties are to faith, family, masters, and all good being of Faerun. Strive to maintain law and order. Question unjust laws by suggesting improvement or alternatives, not additional laws.

Seek prowess and skill in all endeavors. Throughout your life, advance daily, becoming more skillful than yesterday, more skillful than today so that your strength may be used in the service of the Triad, rather than in personal aggrandizement. This is never ending.

Stand ever alert against corruption. Strike quickly and forcefully against the rot in the hearts of mortals. Avoid all excesses and seek to defeat hubris, gullibility and ignorance within yourself. Purpose and discipline clear the mind. Your breath should only bring truth, always be faithful to your word. Bring painful, quick death to traitors.

Every failure of duty diminishes Verun and every success adds to his luster. Stand firm in your beliefs, for this faith roots you and gives hope against despair. In the midst of a single breath, where only goodness is held, is the way of Verun. But there is no one who can understand this clarity at first. Purity is something that cannot be attained except by piling effort upon effort.

Be ever mindful of the code, and use them in your actions to swiftly enact justice. The Church of Verun is the mind and heart of the Triad, bringing judgment and compassion to men. The Order of the Lance is the mighty hand of the Triad, swiftly enacting their wisdom. Hold to the virtues and duties of the code, realizing that though the ideals cannot be reached, the quality of striving towards them ennobles the spirit. In confronting difficult matters, if at first you leave it alone, fix the code in your heart, exclude self-interest, and make an effort, you will not go far from your mark.


----------



## Arravis (Feb 4, 2005)

I'm glad you liked it Janx, hope it serves you well!


----------



## Torm (Feb 4, 2005)

I like everything you have, with a few exceptions. They are as follows:

Obey your Duty, not your master - a worthy mortal master will be one whose directives are compatible with the dictates of your Duty. If not, this is part of a Paladin's Duty to be wary of corruption. (also, please capitalize Duty throughout the Code.)

Bring MERCIFUL, quick death to traitors - why would a Paladin of Torm seek to cause any living thing pain, other than occasionally in lesson, with their best interests at heart? There is no honor in retribution, and no purpose to a lesson taught to one you intend to kill immediately afterward - only a darkening of the soul.

Replace "Every failure of Duty...." with "Be mindful to serve your Duty through adherence to Purity, Virtue, and an honorable amount of precision and cleanliness of appearance. That which serves to improve the reputation of Paladins in the eyes of the people, without being dishonest or bringing dishonor, serves to ease Duty when it relates to those people, and thus makes Paladins more effective in their service." (*I* don't have a "luster", nor a creamy center.  )

I would also add, to the section about defending the weak, immediately after "power you wield." "Extend this even unto your foes, as you follow the Code of Honorable Combat."

So speaks Torm, the True, the Loyal Fury.


----------



## Mystery Man (Feb 4, 2005)

*yoinked!*


----------



## EricNoah (Feb 4, 2005)

I did a bunch of research on Torm as well, for my Bastion of Faith campaign I ran.  About halfway down this page you'll see some additional information about some specific things Torm's followers are supposed to keep their eyes open for.  
http://webpages.charter.net/ericnoah/noahrpg/bastionoffaith.htm


----------



## Arravis (Feb 4, 2005)

Torm... (the poster, not the god), I have to disagree with you. On page 74 of Faiths and Pantheons, under Dogma it says:
"Bring painful, quick death to traitors."

I can find little mention of mercy to foes, or anyone else for that matter, in either section dealing with Torm in either Faiths and Pantehons (3rd ed) or Powers and Pantheons (2nd ed). Mercy is a quality of all good aligned creatures yes, but clearly it isn't very high on Torm's priority list since it's not even brought up in his dogma.

P.S.:
Eric, I couldn't get the webpage you posted to load.


----------



## EricNoah (Feb 4, 2005)

Hmm, well here's some relevant text:



> *Dogma and Beliefs: * Torm's followers are loyal and obedience. Blind obedience is not encouraged, for serving an evil master obediently is still evil. Salvation is found through service to others, and every success in service adds to Torm's glory. They strive to maintain law and order but not at the expense of doing what is right. The Tormish are to be alert and ready to act against evil and corruption, and to bring swift death to betrayers and those who serve evil. They are to question unjust laws by working within the system. The Tormish owe duty to "faith, family, masters, and all good fellow beings of Faerun."
> 
> After the Time of Troubles, the religious hierarchy of the church was overhauled. This was in part due to corruption at the highest levels, and also due to acts of religious persecution of other good-aligned faiths undertaken in Torm's name during his absence. Torm has since then dictated a series of responsibilities and obligations for his followers to atone for their collective failings. These "debts" are called the Penance of Duty, and all of the Tormish are required to actively seek out ways to ensure they are met:
> 
> ...


----------



## Arravis (Feb 5, 2005)

Thanks Eric


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Feb 5, 2005)

The Code looks good, albiet a bit long, IMO..... but then that's me.... wanting to be short and simple because I'm prone to miss stuff as it is....

Torm (de poster, that is...): picky, picky, picky.....   

EricNoah's info fleshed it all out nicely.  Better job than the book did, IMO. Faiths and Avatars did do a better job than Faiths and Pantheons did with deity info. There's LESS in the new books than the previous ones.

I think I had a bigger "blast" playing a Tormite (Geez! I hate that version, makes me think of "termites"...) cleric who excelled at killing evil and blowing stuff up!   Than playing the paladin of Tyr I'm playing now (under same DM). Torm is a great deity for those who like to kill all sorts of evil stuff, quickly and efficiently.


----------

